# new here



## 16859 (Jun 11, 2006)

help


----------



## 20498 (Jun 8, 2006)

try some deep relaxing breaths to start. Meditation is useful also. Or just get into the shower and sing! Being sad & stressed out will only make your symtoms worse. I hate it when people tell me to "calm down" & relax but it really does help!


----------



## 16859 (Jun 11, 2006)

sure would be nice to go anywhere without haveing this on your mind


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Welcom kodiak - not easy sometimes is it - know what you are going through - we are all here to support - and "supportourtroops" has some good thoughts.Read my story below on how I got the IBS off my mind, etc. We are all different, but we share what works for us - take care.


----------

